# Is RAM Pharmaceuticals legit??



## Bigred111 (Jul 20, 2011)

First off I am not sure if I can ask this question on this board so I am going to ask and if I was not suppose to, I apologize.

I have an opportunity to buy some products from this company (getting it from a local guy) and would like to know if the gear is legit and if anyone has tried it.  Any opinions and thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  

Here is a pic of one of the products.  Thanks


----------



## BigBird (Jul 20, 2011)

You're only asking about a particular lab/manufacturer as opposed to an actual source to buy from.  Big difference so your question is okay.  I haven't heard of "RAM" but that means nothing.  There are so many "makes and models" of gear it's impossible to keep up with.  It all comes down to trusting your friend's source and whether he's ran gear by "RAM" in the past.  If not, it's a matter of taking a chance.  If your friend says he has had success with RAM Labs from the same source he got last time then I suppose you have to believe him assuming he is, in fact, a friend.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Jul 20, 2011)

Assumming what you have is legit RAM, then it's very much g2g.


----------



## Freeway (Jul 20, 2011)

From everything ive researched youve gotten good gear..


----------



## bbcrazy (Aug 14, 2011)

*ram prop*

I have done ram prop and also ram deca and suspension. they have great products. also off topic there is a scam site out there called hghgear.com. this is a complete scam they will make you send money WU and once they recieve money you will never hear from them again or ever get anything in mail. thats hghgear.com is a scam dont loose your money like i and 2 friends did


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 14, 2011)

I've always heard they were g2g. I've only seen one person bash RAM and I honestly think they were just trolling.


----------



## jjay112788 (Feb 25, 2012)

Any of guys know if Bunited line is legit ? I've been happy with RAM but was told this is close in price etc.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just now trying there bunited unitri with some of pars stuff so I'll let ya know what I think in a few weeks. I personally have heard mixed reviews


----------



## Kirk B (Mar 23, 2012)

i heard great things i just got tren E 100mg per ml  and everyone at the gym loves the shit good prices for me too


----------

